# Request Error



## WillyYtd (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just yesterday, I was trying to install apache tomcat 5.5 and managed to get it working and able to see my jsp pages up.

After that, i tried messing with mysql to get it up and working. Well it did work but later , as i tried to open up a jsp page again, i got an error:

Request Error (invalid_request) 

Your request could not be processed. Request could not be handled
This could be caused by a misconfiguration, or possibly a malformed request.

For assistance, contact your network support team.

I uninstalled mysql as i thought it may be the problem to this but still it stayed. I've tried reinstalling both dreamweaver cs3 and apache tomcat but the problem still persists.

Hope someone can help me out with this problem.

Thanks


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 16, 2010)

upppppp need this to be fixed asap, any kind soul out there


----------

